# Reminder - re:sharpening



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

As I pull out the long rested exterior tools, I'd like to remind what I've mentioned before about sharpening the scrapers.

Secure a belt sander upside down with fine grit, turn it on and lock the switch, and set the right bevel on your sharpening tools. This works really well on those hardened metal scrapers. Then while up on the ladder, all you need to do is dress quickly with the file.


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

I think most of us, if not all, would just buy new blades for the scrapers:whistling2:


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

chrisn said:


> I think most of us, if not all, would just buy new blades for the scrapers:whistling2:


REALLY, when 

A) I can put a better edge on a scraper than a new one

B) It's quicker to sharpen than change blades

C) more cost effective to sharpen than go through a dozen blades in a day

D) a full size Hyde triangle is too big for many areas


I guess I've just better HONED my scraping procedures :whistling2:


----------



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

Carbide scrapers have been my scraping tool of choice for ages. I don't know if they can be sharpened in the field? 
On the other hand I wish I could figure out how to properly sharpen a cabinet scraper


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

I will send you all my scraper blades to sharpen, cheap, right?


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Damon T said:


> Carbide scrapers have been my scraping tool of choice for ages. I don't know if they can be sharpened in the field?
> On the other hand I wish I could figure out how to properly sharpen a cabinet scraper



The art of honing has been lost in our disposable society. There are many different angles that are best for any combination of use, tool, and metal. When you sharpen your scrapers, you can achieve the best bevel for the job - factory edges are crap. 

I don't own any carbide tools, but I am pretty sure they can be "field sharpened" with the right sharpening tool. There are vids on you tube about it.

I've been sharpening my own knives, scrapers, scissors, etc for decades and still don't feel I have it perfected, even though my pocket knife can shave hair. When we cleaned out our parents' house, I "inherited" about five beautiful stones from my father's work bench that I believed were owned by his father. 

There was a jig to hold a double edge razor blade. Even I laughed at that.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

chrisn said:


> I will send you all my scraper blades to sharpen, cheap, right?


it's NOT about cheap, it's about QUALITY and wasted time.

See Chris, you always think it's about saving a penny. Us dyed in the wool Yankees realize we can do a better job than mass production.


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

I was told by an old Amish guy ( older than us) the sharpens tool that you really could not sharpen carbide scrapers. That's all I meant. I certainly sharpen all my other tools and yes, one can never perfect it.( I don't think) at least I can't, I have sharpened my pocket knife hundreds of times but only once or twice that it would shave hairs


----------



## ttalbon (Aug 6, 2009)

DaArch, you really are old school and yes that is a big compliment.

May you live forever and keep posting your pearls of wisdom.


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

Damon T said:


> Carbide scrapers have been my scraping tool of choice for ages. I don't know if they can be sharpened in the field?
> On the other hand I wish I could figure out how to properly sharpen a cabinet scraper


Look through the back issues of Fine Woodworking, they have some great articles about sharpening card scrapers.

They are an amazing tool for prepping large flat surfaces.


----------



## slinger58 (Feb 11, 2013)

daArch said:


> it's NOT about cheap, it's about QUALITY and wasted time.
> 
> See Chris, you always think it's about saving a penny. Us dyed in the wool Yankees realize we can do a better job than mass production.





chrisn said:


> I was told by an old Amish guy ( older than us) the sharpens tool that you really could not sharpen carbide scrapers. That's all I meant. I certainly sharpen all my other tools and yes, one can never perfect it.( I don't think) at least I can't, I have sharpened my pocket knife hundreds of times but only once or twice that it would shave hairs


Two old skinflint Yankees arguing about sharpening blades vs. throwaway. 

Priceless. :yes:


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

slinger58 said:


> Two old skinflint Yankees arguing about sharpening blades vs. throwaway.
> 
> Priceless. :yes:


He ain't no yankee. He's from Merlan  :whistling2: (NTTAWWT)


----------



## Stretch67 (Oct 7, 2013)

😂 I've been through this a few times with a guy hangs vinyl for us. He hand sharpens his hook blades.... Till they r so worn it more resembles a fish hook. He was too blind to see but they were so far from sharp it wasn't even funny. Talk about raggedy edges and pulled threads!

Every once in a while we would slip a fresh factory sharpened blade in his knife. He didn't think it was too funny. All the money he'd been saving all those years.

Bought him a pack a blades an he wouldn't use em outta spite cause there's no way the factory edge is sharper than his! Oh well, while he was there sharpening I would get another drop or two on the wall.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

bryceraisanen said:


> 😂 I've been through this a few times with a guy hangs vinyl for us. He hand sharpens his hook blades.... Till they r so worn it more resembles a fish hook. He was too blind to see but they were so far from sharp it wasn't even funny. Talk about raggedy edges and pulled threads!
> 
> Every once in a while we would slip a fresh factory sharpened blade in his knife. He didn't think it was too funny. All the money he'd been saving all those years.
> 
> Bought him a pack a blades an he wouldn't use em outta spite cause there's no way the factory edge is sharper than his! Oh well, while he was there sharpening I would get another drop or two on the wall.


Some folks can't get the knack of sharpening. I have those days sometimes. Yes, one needs confidence, but blind arrogant stubbornness is not sharp thinking, it comes from a dull brain.


----------



## slinger58 (Feb 11, 2013)

daArch said:


> Some folks can't get the knack of sharpening. I have those days sometimes. Yes, one needs confidence, but blind arrogant stubbornness is not sharp thinking, it comes from a dull brain.


"The greater the doubt, the greater the artist; perfect confidence is granted to the lesser talented as a consolation prize."


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

daArch said:


> He ain't no yankee. He's from Merlan  :whistling2: (NTTAWWT)


I actually lived in Penna for 15 years or so, but it was REAL close to the Mason-Dixon line but you are right, I am no damn yankee


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

chrisn said:


> I actually lived in Penna for 15 years or so, but it was REAL close to the Mason-Dixon line but you are right, I am no damn yankee


And y'all ain't no Johnny Reb neither 

As I've said before MD is a taint state, 'taint northern, 'taint southern, but we all will welcome you :thumbsup:


----------



## SemiproJohn (Jul 29, 2013)

slinger58 said:


> [/COLOR]
> 
> "The greater the doubt, the greater the artist; perfect confidence is granted to the lesser talented as a consolation prize."


Or maybe...craftsmanship is not what makes a business successful.


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

daArch said:


> And y'all ain't no Johnny Reb neither
> 
> As I've said before MD is a taint state, 'taint northern, 'taint southern, but we all will welcome you :thumbsup:


I also lived in Florida for about 6 years, that should count for soething


----------



## spektrum (Mar 11, 2010)

What angle do you find is best for scraping, generally with my file i go for about 45, never really attempted anything else but i'd like to tune up my blades for exterior work this summer.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

One failing of mine is never having time to study what experts say are correct angles for any one application of a cutting/scraping tool.

I just guesstimate what angle will work best and try to keep it the same, but by sharpening without jigs, I am sure my angle varies day by day. 

I do adjust by how well the tool is working. If the handle needs to be too close to the work surface to scrape well, I'll change the angle, or if the blade is dulling too fast, I'll adjust it. 

And I would not even begin to guess it it's a 45, 60, 30 or what ever.


----------



## stelzerpaintinginc. (May 9, 2012)

I read somewhere it's along the lines of 20 degrees-ish, but depends upon the tool and the job. All I know is I'm the absolute worst at sharpening. I've tried and tried and turns out, I still suck.


----------



## spektrum (Mar 11, 2010)

Hah okay. My guesstimate of 45 is just that, a guess. But thanks again for reminding me of the belt sander tip I will mess around with what edge can keep cutting for a decent amount if time. 
Thx arch


----------



## PRC (Aug 28, 2014)

spektrum said:


> Hah okay. My guesstimate of 45 is just that, a guess. But thanks again for reminding me of the belt sander tip I will mess around with what edge can keep cutting for a decent amount if time.
> Thx arch


It may depend on the brand of scraper. I use Anza and they call for a 45. Just don't make it too shallow or it will be brittle.


----------



## Mike2coat (Nov 12, 2013)

I usually use a metal file I keep I'm the toolbox


----------

